# gyno questions, misconceptions, frustrations



## walkertxranger (Jan 15, 2014)

Let me start with a quick background, my information, misinformation, frustrations, and then get to the meat and potatoes.  If anyone has good input, please respond, I am up for learning, from experience, pro science and bro science.  

6 months ago, age 36, I go into a local nutrition shop with the goal of putting on 10lbs of muscle, losing 7 lbs of fat, and getting some solid protein supp., a diet regimen, and some sound advice/pep talk. At this moment 6 mo. ago, I'm a legit 178 lbs. 5'11" and some change, I have worked out for 2 solid years, 5-6 times a week.  4 pk. abs. unmeasured but well defined arms, legs, a "you work out don't you?" physique I was never big, I have always been painfully skinny as a kid, and only wanted to put on some mass.  I walk out $200 poorer, a 5lb protien container, a carb. supp. and underground pharma's E-Shred along with Underground pharma's Torrid ephedra based caffeine pep pill.  Dry lean mass for the E-Shred, and some extra pep/speed your metabolic rate tree bark and trucker speed.  At the end of this 30 days, I'm a little more defined, I don't care to eat but force myself to, no "bigger" but with a renewed feeling of work harder/smarter, libido good to high, and a little more understanding this E-Shred is in fact a prohormone, but no worries man, it has anti-estrogenic effects, its OTC, and I'm not trying to compete in the Olympics, so screw ball it if it might test dirty.  After, just in case, I take a nat test booster, afraid that I shut my system down, and coming to grips with being a Gear Head.  I went to Muscle Fitness next and bought into the online Full Color Ad at SDI Labs, D-Bol and Winni-V thinking legit, legal, and I am no longer afraid of any stigma from ordering supplements for reaching this goal.  Everything I read online "bunk, vitamins, crap, charlatans with pseudo names of legit illegal stuff"... sound familiar?   Near the middle of the bottle, I start feeling a pain in my left nipple.  It gets UNBEARABLE.  Its growing by the day.  I flash back to puberty, that is the same pain I experienced at 12, but thought it was a very normal part of puberty, seeing as it was the first and only time I went through puberty, everything is normal right?  

Bro Science its GYNO.  Unilateral gyno I self diagnose.  I do the online research, I stop the "cycle" of supposedly bunk vitamin pills.  Nipple is hard, nickle sized gland, showing in the warm TX weather.  I immediately order LETRO, from Canada.  3 wk shipping.  Two months to see an Endocrinologist.  I'm taking letro as it arrives, it seems to get a little better, does not disappear, I know its legit, because I am actually getting hot flashes in the middle of the night, and keep saying not tonight to the lady, although I have a boner every morning.  Just did NOT want to use what the good lord was giving me to please the ladies.
I go with ArimiT, for potential aromitization, it keeps getting harder, and some days larger, but never shrinks.  Endo when I get to see him, poked at it for a sec., says get off EVERYTHING for 6 months, see if it resolves.  At the end of all of this, I'm 182 lbs, about the same composition.  All of this over 4 lbs that might be water weight...

If you made it this far, here are my questions, wonders, worries.  
Blood work shows nothing.  Why would it at this stage, if everything is rebalanced, the damage has been done.  why would it show anything earlier if your T is high, your E2 is high, don't the ratios still remain the same? 
Is there a resolution naturally, the lump was harder at the beginning, it has softened now but larger, so is this part of a catabolic cycle of the tissue?  Is it now fat intermingling? 
I feel my girl's nipple.  She obviously went through puberty, but does not have this gland.  Even under the presence of E2 does the gland resolve after puberty? Mind you they are very nice solid D cups on a very thin frame.  
I alluded it was there for me in puberty, although I did not know it as gyno.  It shrank, became less painful.  Is this what people talk about it shrinks but does not go away?  I'm okay with not going away, if the gland is small, part of the natural contour, and not painful to the touch.  doesn't everyone have some glandular tissue behind the nipple? 
Is this part where it is puffy, less painful, still a lump, but larger, to do with prolactin possibly?  Have a switched concerns from the lump, to the proliferation out of the lump?
I can wait it out, is this the main issue with the people that get surgery?  No patience?  Inability to leave gear behind, and build naturally? More of this stuff probably does the same thing. 
How long would one reasonably wait to see if it resolves? 
Does the gland proliferate the cells, or grow the cells that are already present?  A fat cell you can shrink but not necessarily destroy through diet and exercise... is this similar?  
My frustration is there is so much, do this, do that, without real time lines or information that seems to target, you are fat, you are an idiot, you are not committed, are you sure you even have gyno?  
Comments, any and all welcome


----------



## Arnold (Jan 15, 2014)

walkertxranger, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## charley (Jan 15, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ....    

;;;repost in anabolic zone...[copy&paste]

[sounds like you're doing only over the counter bunk]
*


----------



## brazey (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## exerciseordie (Jan 16, 2014)

Welcome bro! My inbox is always open!


----------



## biggiesmallz (Jan 16, 2014)

Using drugs to treat Gyno


----------

